# 1ères impressions sur le nouvel iBook



## nantucket (1 Janvier 1970)

J'ai donc reçu mon iBook 12" 800 hier soir, pour ceux qui ont suivi l'épisode, j'ai failli perdre patience car les infos données par Apple pour le suivi sont plus que maigres et leur site de suivi en ligne est complètement nul.

Le carton d'emballage a changé. Il y a de nouvelles photos de l'iBook sur fond blanc (comme sur la page d'Apple consacrée aux iBook).

La documentation est très succintes, en couleur et les CD d'installation (5 en tout) proposent : Restauration de logiciel 1 et 2, installation de OS X 1 et 2, Apple Hardware Test.

Première différence, le logo iBook sous l'écran n'est plus écrit en Apple Garamond, mais dans une police un peu plus moderne.

J'ai donc ouvert la bête et j'y ai installé une barrette de 512Mb de RAM que j'avais commandé aux US et que j'avais, pour info, payé 125$ port compris (je donne volontiers les coordonnées pour les intéressés), puis la carte Airport que j'avais conservé de mon Ti 667. Aucun problème jusque là.

Ensuite, je l'ai démarré et Oh surprise !, les menus de restauration de logiciel ont changé pour démarrer directement dans le style Aqua (Apple a annoncé la suppression du démarrage par OS9 pour début janvier, ce qui se confirme).

Après 45 minutes d'installation et un changement de CD, je complète mes infos et je me fais catapulté dans Jaguar à la sauce Qurtz Extreme. Ah quel bonheur !

La réactivité est excellente et les 32 Mb de RAM Vidéo sont vraiment exploités par Jaguar. Le G3 800 est aussi rapide (voire plus) que mon ancien G4 667, en tous cas sur toutes les applications non-altivec. Les 512Mb de RAM supplémentaires aidant, on peut facilement lire un séquence QT 320x240 sans saccades, en écoutant un mp3 de iTunes, avec Entourage ouvert derrière et Netscape sur un site qui exploite le Java et le Flash. Testé ! Ca ne rame pas ! Tout fonctionne à la perfection. Il me semble par ailleurs que le temps de démarrage est plus court qu'auparavant.

La version installée d'origine est la 10.2.1 et toutes les iApps (sauf iSync) sont présentes, Appleworks en version 6.2.4 et Internet Explorer en 5.2.2.

Le lecteur combo (très silencieux) DVD/CD-RW fourni est un Toshiba SD-R2212, qui grave en 16x et le disque dur (assez bruyant je trouve) est un IBM de 27,9 Gb.

Le clavier tient bien en place et ne bouge pas, malgré ma touche de "flèche-haut" qui fonctionne bien, mais qui n'a pas de retour (je veux dire que le caoutchouc qui permet à celle-ci de remonter est endommagé), je vais donc contacter Apple Care pour me faire remplacer le clavier vite fait !

Le revêtement du boîtier est conforme aux modèles précédents dans le style : blanc-transparent. Il n'y a que le modèle 700Mhz qui est proposé dans une coque toute blanche-plastique.

Je ferais des photos dès que possible, bien que les changements soient mineurs par rapport à la version précédente.

En dehors de ce petit problème de clavier, je suis très satisfait de ma nouvelle machine et je ne regrette pas du tout mon Ti 667 ! 

A votre disposition pour plus de renseignements...


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (20 Novembre 2002)

Merci pour tes infos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je voudrais savoir si tu pouvais me donner un lien direct pour commander la ram aux EU. Elle marche" nicquel? pas de platage jaguar?
Merci


----------



## minime (20 Novembre 2002)

Photos d'un iBook 800 tout neuf.


----------



## homere (20 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Zzz steeve zzZ:</font><hr />* Merci pour tes infos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je voudrais savoir si tu pouvais me donner un lien direct pour commander la ram aux EU. 
*<hr /></blockquote>

Moi j'ai commandé 256Mo sur grosbill.com (49 port compris). 384Mo doivent suffir pour tout faire (640Mo ça fait beaucoup pour un portable)
J'ai pris de l'infineon original 100/133 (samsung), c'est connu pour être fiable.


----------



## cham (20 Novembre 2002)

nantucket a dit:
			
		

> *j'y ai installé une barrette de 512Mb de RAM que j'avais commandé aux US et que j'avais, pour info, payé 125$ port compris (je donne volontiers les coordonnées pour les intéressés)*


Moi moi moi !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je suis preneur de ta bonne adresse stp.
(PS : Comment tu la payes, par CB Visa ? C'est pas dangereux de lâcher son n° de CB chez un marchand hors France/CEE ou simplement sur internet ?)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
*Le lecteur combo (très silencieux) DVD/CD-RW fourni est un Toshiba SD-R2212, qui grave en 16x et le disque dur (assez bruyant je trouve) est un IBM de 27,9 Gb.*<hr /></blockquote>
16x ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!! Ce n'était donc pas une coquille sur le site d'Apple, coool !
Pour le DD, il en existe pt des moins bruyants. Les Seagate Barracuda sont très bien mais je ne sais pas s'il existent en 2,5".
Sinon, savez-vous si des disques à 5400 et 7200 trs/min consomment plus d'énergie et s'ils sont plus bruyants ? Merci.


----------



## Onra (20 Novembre 2002)

Pour la barrette de mémoire, je l'ai acheté sur le site de grosbill micro pour 178 euros port compris (512Mo) de marque Samsung et elle marche nickel. Reçu trois jours après la commande.


----------



## Canard987 (20 Novembre 2002)

Pour ceux qui parlent allemand ou qui ont des copains la-bas, j'ai trouve les 512 MB de RAM pour l'iBook a partir de 105 euros sur le site suivant: http://www.dsp-memory.de/
(Attention: DSP ne livre qu'a des adresse en Allemagne)

Sur http://www.cyberport.de les 512 MB coutent 129 euros et ils livrent aussi a l'etranger (en france pour 19 euros jusqu'a 3 kilos).

Juste pour vous donner des idees ...


----------



## nantucket (20 Novembre 2002)

Pour la mémoire vive, la société s'appelle  OmniTechnologies !
Ils vendent par l'intermédiaire d' eBay USA pour les trouver, il suffit de mettre les mots-clés "ibook" et "512" dans leur moteur de recherche. Vous pouvez aussi commander une offre par e-mail (en anglais). Ils sont très sympa et sérieux.
Le paiement se fait soit par  Paypal , soit par Carte de crédit. Aucun risque de payer à l'étranger avec une CB.
Les prix de la RAM évoluent sans cesse, la dernière offre d'OmniTech se trouve  ICI  !
Aucun plantage ni kernel panic, et c'est de la 133 !


----------



## nantucket (20 Novembre 2002)

Une "petite" photo de la fenêtre "A propos de ce Mac..."


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Novembre 2002)

Salut et felicitation pour ton achat!!!
Tu dis le trouver plus rapide que ton ancien ti 667...Pourrais tu me dire les performances de la bete au niveau du jeu par exemple
Merci


----------



## cham (21 Novembre 2002)

"Mec 12:55"
iBook parler petit nèg' ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, par rapport au prix affiché sur eBay (99$), il faut normalement rajouter les frais de port + la commission de ma banque + la TVA à la douane, isn't it ? 
Omnitechnologies, c'est un fabricant ou un distributeur ?

Chez MemoryX la barette de 512 Mo va de $77,90 (PC100) à $168,80 (Samsung PC133) en passant par $85.90.
Bon en y regardant de plus près, ils annoncent la PC100 comme compatible avec le Ti 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et recommandent la Samsung pour OS X, si on ne veut pas de plantage... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 M'a pas l'air très sérieux finalement.


----------



## landry (21 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par nantucket:</font><hr />* 
Après 45 minutes d'installation et un changement de CD, je complète mes infos et je me fais catapulté dans Jaguar à la sauce Qurtz Extreme. Ah quel bonheur !
.....
 Les 512Mb de RAM supplémentaires aidant, on peut facilement lire un séquence QT 320x240 sans saccades,  *<hr /></blockquote>

la tu me fais peur.. 45mn d'install c'est l'enfer...
et les petits QT 320x240 sans sacade ca me parrait normal....
un plus gd format passe aussi ?.

Moi je le voudrait principalement pour regarder les DVD et les divX dans le train ...
Il tient la route sur ce pla, là ?`
as tu testé unreal ? c'est fluide ??

merci pour tes réponse lucky man...


----------



## nantucket (21 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Benars:</font><hr />* Salut et felicitation pour ton achat!!!
Tu dis le trouver plus rapide que ton ancien ti 667...Pourrais tu me dire les performances de la bete au niveau du jeu par exemple
Merci  *<hr /></blockquote>

Désolé, mais n'étant pas joueur sur mac (j'ai une ps2 pour ça) je n'ai aucun jeu pour pouvoir te faire un rapport (excepté Deimos Rising et Otto Matic qui sont 2 jeux installé d'office avec OSX sur l'iBook, d'ailleurs ceux-ci sont très fluides).
Les performances que j'ai pu comparer, sont basé sur la réactivité du système en général et des applications bureautiques (office v.X), vidéo (iMovie et QT) et graphiques (Photoshop 7 et Illustrator 10).
Seules Toshop et Trator sont plus rapide avec le Ti (Altivec oblige !)

Il y avait un bench qui traînait dans ce forum il y a un mois ou deux mais je n'arrive pas à le retrouver. Si vous l'avez sous la main...


----------



## nantucket (21 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par landry:</font><hr />* 

la tu me fais peur.. 45mn d'install c'est l'enfer...
et les petits QT 320x240 sans sacade ca me parrait normal....
un plus gd format passe aussi ?.

Moi je le voudrait principalement pour regarder les DVD et les divX dans le train ...
Il tient la route sur ce pla, là ?`
as tu testé unreal ? c'est fluide ??

merci pour tes réponse lucky man...
*<hr /></blockquote>

J'ai testé le DVD avec Astérix chez Cléopâtre, nikel !
Et le DivX avec la version 5.02 beta 3, c'est impeccable...

Navré d'être content de tout mais les perfs sont là et je ne veux pas vous mentir.


----------



## maousse (21 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par nantucket:</font><hr />* 

J'ai testé le DVD avec Astérix chez Cléopâtre, nikel !
Et le DivX avec la version 5.02 beta 3, c'est impeccable...

Navré d'être content de tout mais les perfs sont là et je ne veux pas vous mentir.   *<hr /></blockquote>

mais tu as bien raison, et on peut aussi lire un divx et un dvd avec un ibook 600 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Très heureux que tu soit content


----------



## cham (21 Novembre 2002)

Quelqu'un connaîtrait-il par hasard la marque et le modèle du DD de 30 Go qu'on trouve dans l'iBook 12,1" Combo 800 MHz ??? 
Merci.


----------



## nantucket (21 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cham62:</font><hr />* Quelqu'un connaîtrait-il par hasard la marque et le modèle du DD de 30 Go qu'on trouve dans l'iBook 12,1" Combo 800 MHz ??? 
Merci.   *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est écrit dans le 1er message de ce thread :

*...le disque dur (assez bruyant je trouve) est un IBM de 27,9 Gb.*

Le modèle exacte est : IBM-IC25N030ATCS04-0


----------



## Pym (22 Novembre 2002)

Si tu es client a la SG, il existe la possibilite (abonnement de quelques euros pas ans, pas grand chose...) de se faire generer un numero de carte bleue a usage unique qui te permet de faire ton achat. Tu ne divulgues donc pas ton numero sur le Net.

Bon shopping  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://par.societegenerale.fr/EIP/resources/production/Home/quotidien/cartes_quotidien/ecb_quotidien/


----------



## Kzimir (22 Novembre 2002)

Bon, déjà, j'étais partant pour un Powerbook, finalement je me dis que garder mon PowerMac en machine principale et avoir l'iBook en plus en solution mobile serait pas mal... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon, ça me tue que le combo grave en 16x, alors que dans les specs du Powerbook 867, le combo grave à 8x seulement ! Je sais bien que c'est un slot-in, mais tout de même, je trouve ça abusé.

M'enfin, voir les photos ça m'a quand même donné vachement envie...


----------



## Jetsurfer (22 Novembre 2002)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
* Sinon, ça me tue que le combo grave en 16x, alors que dans les specs du Powerbook 867, le combo grave à 8x seulement !*<hr /></blockquote>
Vu que j'hésite un peu également tu es sur que le 867 c'est du 8x ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre le combo ne semble pas toujours être du 16X c'est du moins ce que j'ai lu dans les forums de MacNN.... &lt; http://forums.macnn.com/showthread.php?s=07920a26bac9754b1da91a8a4617d281&amp;threadid=132035 &gt; et c'est cela qui m'inquiête...


----------



## cham (22 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Kzimir:</font><hr />* Bon, déjà, j'étais partant pour un Powerbook, finalement je me dis que garder mon PowerMac en machine principale et avoir l'iBook en plus en solution mobile serait pas mal... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sinon, ça me tue que le combo grave en 16x, alors que dans les specs du Powerbook 867, le combo grave à 8x seulement ! Je sais bien que c'est un slot-in, mais tout de même, je trouve ça abusé.
*<hr /></blockquote>

Et encore le G3 est bridé en fréquence, l'affichage en miroir par défaut, etc. Mais que reste-t-il aux grands ???


----------



## Kzimir (22 Novembre 2002)

Pas grand chose... 
D'ailleurs, question con : le mode miroir est limité à la même résolution que sur l'écran, c'est bien ça ?
Parce que u 1024x768 sur un 19", ça va pas ét zooli ;(


----------



## Kzimir (22 Novembre 2002)

Ben, c'est dans les spécification techniques sur le site Apple, je doute qu'ils se soient trompés. A trop vouloir caser à tout prix un Superdrive, on en oublie de développer le simple Combo ?


----------



## cham (22 Novembre 2002)

Kzimir a dit:
			
		

> * Ben, c'est dans les spécification techniques sur le site Apple, je doute qu'ils se soient trompés. A trop vouloir caser à tout prix un Superdrive, on en oublie de développer le simple Combo ?  *



Ouias mais pense  à tous les gens qui doivent graver des DVD dans le train, dans l'avion, chez la belle famille, au bureau, aux toilettes, chez le coiffeur, sous la couette, etc. etc. etc. !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pas grave si le peu de fois où tu utilises ton disque dur (4200 trs/min) ou graves un CD (8x) tu vas un peu moins vite.


----------



## Kzimir (22 Novembre 2002)

Pour graver lentement, OK, mais "le peu de fois où tu utilises ton disque dur"...
Euh, tu en fais quelle utilisation pour pas trop faire tourner ton disque ?


----------



## Kzimir (22 Novembre 2002)

Tu sous-entendrais pô des foué que le disque de l'iBook tourne à 5400 trs contre seulement 4200 pour le Powerbook ? Ils ne le précisent pô chez Apple alors.. Je sais pas mwa ;(


----------



## cham (22 Novembre 2002)

Kzimir a dit:
			
		

> * Tu sous-entendrais pô des foué que le disque de l'iBook tourne à 5400 trs contre seulement 4200 pour le Powerbook ? Ils ne le précisent pô chez Apple alors.. Je sais pas mwa ;(   *


Euh non pas jusque là : tout le monde au pas : 4200 trs/min


----------



## Kzimir (22 Novembre 2002)

Ouf, faut pas déconner tout de même...
Et genre travailler tout le temps en bootant sur un disque Firewire à 7200 trs, ça vaut le coup ou les différences sont minimes ???


----------



## Jetsurfer (22 Novembre 2002)

Kzimir a dit:
			
		

> *Et genre travailler tout le temps en bootant sur un disque Firewire à 7200 trs, ça vaut le coup ou les différences sont minimes ???   *


Ben c'est ce que j'ai fait avec mon iMac Dv/400, j'ai "oublié" le disque interne et j'ai un disque Ice externe de 60 Gb et cela roule.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enfin pour finir je ne suis pas plus avancé avec toute cette histoire de graveur car si il ne grave qu'en quatre fois pour certains disques en ce qui concerne l'iBook 800 et 8x en ce qui concerne le 867 ben autant prendre un externe avec  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Kzimir (22 Novembre 2002)

Donc autant prendre avec lecteur CD uniquement et chopper un graveur FW (vu un 48x à 160 Euros TTC chez CLG)


----------



## Jetsurfer (22 Novembre 2002)

Ben cela dépend si tu veux voir de temps à autre des DVDs ou si demain certains programmes sont livrés uniquement sur DVD et graver "on the road".
Sinon c'est une solution mais je trouve quand même plus pratique d'avoir un graveur intégré et un autre FW externe vu que mon iMac DV n'a pas de graveur...


----------



## Kzimir (22 Novembre 2002)

en gros, tout avoir sous la main en déplacement, et en version plus rapide au bueau... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ah, le beau rêve


----------



## florentdesvosges (23 Novembre 2002)

sur la solution du disque externe 7200 en FW, pour avoir essayé la solution, j'ai pas été convaincu car on perd la mobilité (à ma connaissance, des disques 7200 dans un boitier FW autoalimenté ne sont pas commercialisés) du portable.

Et pour ce qui est de l'iMac 400 avec un boot sur un disque externe FW, tu aurais de meilleurs résultats encore en remplacant le disque interne de l'iMac (qui est effectivement un 5400) par le 7200 de ton boitier FW. Il ne faut pas oublier que les débits de l'interface IDE sont bien plus performants à ceux du FW.


----------



## Jetsurfer (23 Novembre 2002)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> * Et pour ce qui est de l'iMac 400 avec un boot sur un disque externe FW, tu aurais de meilleurs résultats encore en remplacant le disque interne de l'iMac (qui est effectivement un 5400) par le 7200 de ton boitier FW. Il ne faut pas oublier que les débits de l'interface IDE sont bien plus performants à ceux du FW.  *


Oui disons que j'avais acheté le disque de plus je me pose la question si l'ouverture de l'iMac n'est pas trop difficile et en plus si le HD à 7200 ne fera pas trop de bruit, car j'avais lu que parfois c'était le cas.


----------



## florentdesvosges (23 Novembre 2002)

l'ouverture d'un iMac 400 n'est pas si dur.

Niveau bruit : ça dépend des disques, même à vitesse égale. Je trouvais que sur mon ancien iMac 400, le disque d'origine était devenu vraiment bruyant.


----------



## Emeric (23 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jetsurfer:</font><hr />* 
Enfin pour finir je ne suis pas plus avancé avec toute cette histoire de graveur car si il ne grave qu'en quatre fois pour certains disques en ce qui concerne l'iBook 800 et 8x en ce qui concerne le 867 ben autant prendre un externe avec  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?   *<hr /></blockquote>

J'ai lu les messages sur MacNN et je comprends pas trop. J'ai le nouvel ibook et, pour l'instant, il a toujours gravé en x16 (Toast). Le problème semble venir de certains CDs vierges, si c'est le cas il suffit juste de changer de marque (un pb qui peut arriver avec n'importe quel graveur).


----------



## iBen (24 Novembre 2002)

les DD 7200 t/s danas un imac je l'ai fait dans un boni bue masi sur les DV il y a un pb de chauffe : comme il n'y a pas de ventillateur, il risue de faire bien chauffer la carte mère. C'est il me semble plus un pb de cet ordre q'un pb de bruit.


----------



## Jetsurfer (24 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Emeric:</font><hr />* 
Le problème semble venir de certains CDs vierges, si c'est le cas il suffit juste de changer de marque (un pb qui peut arriver avec n'importe quel graveur).   *<hr /></blockquote>

Voilà, qui me rassure quelque peu, tu utilises quoi comme CD, moi je prends les Lifetec CD-R80 de chez... Aldi.


----------



## Jetsurfer (24 Novembre 2002)

iBen a dit:
			
		

> * ...mais sur les DV il y a un pb de chauffe : comme il n'y a pas de ventillateur, il risue de faire bien chauffer la carte mère.*



Merci pour l'info, j'en resterai donc à ma solution actuelle, déjà que j'ai l'écran qui passe de temps à autre par différentes couleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je ne tiens pas à avoir quelque chose en plus.


----------



## Emeric (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jetsurfer:</font><hr />* 

Voilà, qui me rassure quelque peu, tu utilises quoi comme CD, moi je prends les Lifetec CD-R80 de chez... Aldi.   *<hr /></blockquote>

Pour l'instant, j'ai utilisé le graveur avec des EMTEC High Perf 74 et 80, FNAC Silver 700 plus une autre marque que j'ai oubliée. No pb avec tous ceux-là.


----------



## Yip (25 Novembre 2002)

Arrêtez tous, vous me faites baver, mon vieil iBook orange doit tenir encore 6 mois mais c'est moi qui vais plus tenir !!

Plus léger, plus beau (et pourtant je l'aime, le mien), plus performant, avec un écran plus grand .... stop !

Non, non, encore, parlez en encore du nouvel iBook 800 ............ siouplait


----------



## Kzimir (25 Novembre 2002)

Hummmmm, quel délice cette souffrance sadique


----------



## iBen (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr />* Arrêtez tous, vous me faites baver, mon vieil iBook orange doit tenir encore 6 mois mais c'est moi qui vais plus tenir !!

Plus léger, plus beau (et pourtant je l'aime, le mien), plus performant, avec un écran plus grand .... stop !

Non, non, encore, parlez en encore du nouvel iBook 800 ............ siouplait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>


m'en parle pas, mon ibook "palourde" n'a plus de modem interne, pas de firewire, pas de sortie video, plus de batterie et un écran en 800*600... Et un DD de 6 Go !


----------



## ederntal (26 Novembre 2002)

sa y est jai mon ibook 12" combo
et d'ici quelques jours jaurais 640 de ram...

le pied de surfer ds son lit !!!!


@++


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2002)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> * le pied de surfer ds son lit !!!! *



ya plein d'autres choses qu'on peut faire aussi dans son lit !!


----------



## hegemonikon (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

ya plein d'autres choses qu'on peut faire aussi dans son lit !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Oui mais dans ce cas là t'as pas besoin d'un iBook dernier modèle


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr />* 

Oui mais dans ce cas là t'as pas besoin d'un iBook dernier modèle
*<hr /></blockquote>

je te rassure, pas besoin d'un ibook dernier modèle pour surfer du lit, mon lombard de 99 le fait très bien !!


----------



## Yip (26 Novembre 2002)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
*m'en parle pas, mon ibook "palourde" n'a plus de modem interne, pas de firewire, pas de sortie video, plus de batterie et un écran en 800*600... Et un DD de 6 Go !  *  <hr /></blockquote>

j'ai le même !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sauf que mon modem marche bien( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), mais je m'en sers quasiment plus  because ADSL (entre nous, quand j'ai reçu mon modem ECI USB par club-i, il n'a pas voulu fonctionner sur l'iBook, pas assez de courant sur le port USB de la palourde, rogntudju !) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ma batterie est encore OK, qu'est-ce qu'elle a la tienne, elle tient plus la charge ? (et combien ça coute, une neuve ?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




par contre mon chargeur a un faux contact, pénible car il faut tordre et caler le fil côté iBook sinon ça charge pas


----------



## Sir (28 Novembre 2002)

Bon plus de temoignages?
Je suis decu


----------



## Sir (28 Novembre 2002)

Toujours pas ?


----------



## Sebang (28 Novembre 2002)

Attend attend... Va voir le topic "un autre iBook qui se fait attendre", tu vas voir qu'on est plusieurs a aatendre le notre...


----------



## Sir (28 Novembre 2002)

Oui mais moi je veux des impressions d'utilisateurs qu'ils l'ont déjà le nouvel ibook ....


----------



## Sebang (28 Novembre 2002)

lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non mais ca veut dire que bientot tu auras tout plein de nouveaux temoignages !


----------



## Sir (29 Novembre 2002)

Oui mais quand?


----------



## Sebang (29 Novembre 2002)

Raaah !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ben demande a Mr Apple de se bouger un peu le derriere pour nous livrer tres vite !!


----------



## Sir (29 Novembre 2002)

Ca je sais pas faire


----------



## Sebang (29 Novembre 2002)

Mais si allez ! "Quand on veut on peut" comme disait l'illustre.


----------



## Sir (29 Novembre 2002)

Attends j'esssaye arhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..........
Oups j'y arrive pas


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (29 Novembre 2002)

Je vous donne pour ma part mes impressions du nouvel ibook 14" combo.
Je l'ai reçu hier le 28 après avoir passé commande le 20 novembre au tel.
L'ibook est mon premier mac et je vais donc faire un petit comparo par rapport au monde pc.
Une fois déballé, l'ibook est superbe!. Je l'ai vite mis en route et j'ai remarqué qu'il était chargé. J'ai vite fait une inspection de l'écran et ouf aucun pixel de naze. L'écran est de très bonne qualité et je trouve le 14" très confortable. L'installation est très simple, il suffit de mettre seulement un cd une fois indiqué.
L'install fini, au arrive enfin au bureau et là.... ouahhhhh MAGNIFIQUE!!! les icônes sont tout simplement superbe! comparé à mon xp.....
L'ibook étant que "seulement" un 800 mghz, j'avais un peu peur que ca rame... mais au contraire, le système est très réactif c que du bonheur. La prise en main du système est un peu déroutante au début comparé à xp je trouve surtout pour les installations ou l'on ne choisis pas le répertoire.... sinon après ca roule.
Le clavier est souple par contre, je le trouve un peu trop petit et je pense en prendre un externe quand je bosse à la maison.
Concernant internet, ca m'a fait tout simplement halluciner!!!
J'avais deux pc il y aa peu et j'avais acheté un petit routeur adsl 4 ports pour partager la connexion. Après une heure de galère, j'avais du appeler la hotline pour m'aider a configurer le tout!
Seulement, avec mon ibook, j'ai branché le port Ethernet de l'ibook au routeur et...... c fini!!! oui vous avez bien lu! tout c réglé automatiquement; ma connexion adsl fonctionne à merveille! Tout comme le réseau et partage de dossier! C HALLUCINANT ....
Aussi, pour ce que ca intersse le combo dvd est le modèle: c'est un sony mais j'arrive plus à voir la ref je cp lus ou c 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai donc ajouté mes 5 go de mp3 dans itune et tout c bien déroulé.
Pour finir, je trouve donc l'ibook très joli, et assez puissant pour mon type d'utilisation: Traitement de texte, un peu de toshop, internet, mp3, divx et dvd.

Concernant les points négatifs maintenant:

- Pourr quelqu'un qui veut garder un ibook intacte, je trouve la coque assez fragile dans le fait qu'elle se raille facilement et c dommage.

- Il faut le gaver en ram. J'ai 384 et quand j'ouvr trop de truc en même temps, je sens un légé ralentissement.

- clavier un peu petit.

- pbm de comptatibilité avec ma webcam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai une clicksmart 510 de chez logitech et j'ai trouvé aucun driver compatible même pas payant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- hp vraiment pas top top  mais bon c un portable....

- ie très lent! mais bon je l'ai vite remplacé par chimera bcp plus rapide!


Pour conclure, l'ibook est une excellente machine, suffisante à mon utilisation; en plus il est magnifique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et je suis bien content d'avoir switché!!


----------



## cham (29 Novembre 2002)

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH !!!
Je dois avoir le mien (12") cette après-midi...
Peux plus attendre !


----------



## Sir (30 Novembre 2002)

Alors tu l'as eu ?


----------



## Emeric (30 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Zzz steeve zzZ:</font><hr />* 
Aussi, pour ce que ca intersse le combo dvd est le modèle: c'est un sony mais j'arrive plus à voir la ref je cp lus ou c 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*<hr /></blockquote>

Bienvenue dans le monde des Mac Users  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au sujet de la référence du combo, t'es sur que c'est un Sony? Sur mon ibook 14" flambant neuf, j'ai un Toshiba.

Pour obtenir des infos sur ton système, les périphériques et plus encore, il faut cliquer sur la pomme et choisir "A propos de ce mac" puis cliquer sur "Plus d'infos".


----------



## Brett Sinclair (30 Novembre 2002)

Le récit du Switch heureux de  Zzz steeve zzZ fait plaisir à lire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je sens que le nouvel iBook va en convertir plus d'un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Reste plus à Apple de ne pas merdoyer dans ses livraisons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BS


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (30 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Emeric:</font><hr />* 

Bienvenue dans le monde des Mac Users  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au sujet de la référence du combo, t'es sur que c'est un Sony? Sur mon ibook 14" flambant neuf, j'ai un Toshiba.

Pour obtenir des infos sur ton système, les périphériques et plus encore, il faut cliquer sur la pomme et choisir "A propos de ce mac" puis cliquer sur "Plus d'infos".   *<hr /></blockquote>

Je confirme, le combo est bien un sony... j'ai vu ca marqué dans les préférences de itunes....
Bizarre..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Novembre 2002)

Bonjour. 

mùon PC n'a pas de graveur, et pour switcher, je voudrais passer mes données (PC vers Mac) par un de ces petits disques durs "pendrive" à connecter sur le port USB.
Ceux qui sont presentés "compatble Mac OS 8.x et superieur", sont-ils tous compatbles OS X? 

Merci

Nicolas


----------



## Emeric (30 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Zzz steeve zzZ:</font><hr />* 

Je confirme, le combo est bien un sony... j'ai vu ca marqué dans les préférences de itunes....
Bizarre..
*<hr /></blockquote>

Etrange, étrange... Sur le mien, c'est un Toshiba DVD-ROM SD-R2212. Il y aurait donc des versions différentes du iBook 14" : combo Sony ou combo Toshiba...


----------



## Brett Sinclair (30 Novembre 2002)

Mon 14" combo c'est aussi un Sony...

BS


----------



## cham (30 Novembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Alors tu l'as eu ?  *



Un peu mon neveu


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par nicodubois:</font><hr />* mùon PC n'a pas de graveur, et pour switcher, je voudrais passer mes données (PC vers Mac) par un de ces petits disques durs "pendrive" à connecter sur le port USB.
Ceux qui sont presentés "compatble Mac OS 8.x et superieur", sont-ils tous compatbles OS X? *<hr /></blockquote>

Aucun problème ! _Branche et joue _ comme on dit en français ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## nantucket (11 Décembre 2002)

Je cherchais ce sujet depuis un moment, car j'ai cru qu'il avait disparu, ouf ! Je n'ai pas été effacé ! Mais je crois comprendre qu'il y a eu un petit problème serveur chez MacG, car mon premier post est daté de 1969 !!!


----------



## Pym (11 Décembre 2002)

- Bonne mere, il es tout beau ton nouveau 12"... tu me fends la palourde !

- Eh, Marius ! Dis-leur de se depecher, a ces fadas ! Il est vraiment bieng  le nouvel ailleubouk

- Vé, je le sais, couillong... meme la fille du boulanger en a ung. Je m'escagasse a le leur repeter, mais ils sont plus tetus que ma mule...

- La sagesse n'attend pas le nombre des annees qu'ils disaient... elles prend bieng son temps chez certains... mais il ne faut pas desesperer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS : la valeur n'est-elle pas synonyme de sagesse dans ce cas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Jacen (12 Décembre 2002)

Je m'en tamponne le coquillard, si ma bonne mère le veut bien, dans une semèneu gé mon paouerbouc


----------

